# MASSive attack on MASS before MASS



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Just before Mass today a MASSive attack has been launched towards MASS and it should result in a several MASSacre's

:gn :gn :gn :gn

0308 0070 0000 8542 6571

0308 0070 0000 8542 6557

0308 0070 0000 8542 6564


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

glad you like me, or i'd be worried :tu

stearns


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Hope it's pie.....


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Unbelievable, who crossed you Scott? :hn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Unbelievable, who crossed you Scott? :hn


*YOU!!!!*

So I'm taking it out on them!!!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

TripleF said:


> *YOU!!!!*
> 
> So I'm taking it out on them!!!


 I can't believe you are blaming this on me :bn


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

I love to see MASS get smacked around like this !! Sunshine state bringing them alittle sunlight ! So thoughtful of you Scott ! One great guy you are!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey TripleF (does that stand for Fukkity, Fukk, Fukk?):



> Dear Vincent,
> 
> Today the box Punch Royal Selection No.12 belonging to your order number 61203 was shipped.


Just stocking up on some ammo in case return fire is in order ... :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Hey TripleF (does that stand for Fukkity, Fukk, Fukk?):
> 
> Just stocking up on some ammo in case return fire is in order ... :ss


No matter how you spell it, that's a naughty word. I'm tellin'.


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

This should be phun to watch...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Go get Vin! Good thing I'll be a state away! :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Smack 'em hard FFF. Giving my address to a noob. FL rocks!!!! Kill the Yanks up north.

Ok, I hope I didn't over do it...


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Good gawd I hope that is all to one non-Asian person!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i cant wait to get back to school, then i'll be safe from all this mass hostility.

stearns


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

stearns said:


> i cant wait to get back to school, then i'll be safe from all this mass hostility.
> 
> stearns


dangit...I already bombed someone in VA! :r


----------



## JonW (May 13, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, our "Rosco" had a father that is a BOMB sniffer. Nothing will get my him. 
Besides Scott wanted my address for Bass Tournament Sponsorship.:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

JonW said:


> Just to let everyone know, our "Rosco" had a father that is a BOMB sniffer. Nothing will get my him.
> Besides Scott wanted my address for Bass Tournament Sponsorship.:ss


Eeeeeeeyup.

Better get a 300 Horse Mercury to outrun this one bro.......:chk


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

MassPhuckingPhatness is a popular guy! Good luck...


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

actually Scott and Vin are lovers...manly marriage outside Ma wasn't acknowledged here until yesterday. :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

triplef said:


> just Before Mass Today A Massive Attack Has Been Launched Towards Mass And It Should Result In A Several Massacre's
> 
> :gn :gn :gn :gn
> 
> ...


*Shut Up Scott!!!! *


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You are flirting with danger my friend......


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> *Shut Up Scott!!!! *


:r :r :r :r

I hear ya George....:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I know you must be getting tired of my ROFL guy so I won't use him here.

So for all you Mass guys that about to get hammered.....................


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Al, your icons are just over the TOP!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Volt said:


> Al, your icons are just over the TOP!


They're Alcons!!! They're just an animation of his head!!! Hmmm well I just tossed a softball up there....


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> They're Alcons!!! They're just an animation of his head!!! Hmmm well I just tossed a softball up there....


And one special one just for you George.....................


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> And one special one just for you George.....................


I'm number one!!! Thanks Al!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

gnukfu said:


> I'm number one!!! Thanks Al!


:r:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I'm number one!!! Thanks Al!


Looks like Al lost that one:

George = 1 - Al = 0


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> Looks like Al lost that one:
> 
> George = 1 - Al = 0


If he sees a 1 and not an L he really is a looser. :ss

But hey, can't win um all!

PS go check your home page wise guy.


----------

